# Trying to find a Newsboy Cap Knitting Pattern



## kittikatt60 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I've been searching all over online trying to find a pattern for a Newsboy Cap with the bill or peak and haven't found any decent patterns. Though I do prefer a bill or peak that is ribbed. I think it looks cleaner than the one pictured below.

If you happen to know where I can locate, or have one you don't mind sharing, that would be great.
Attaching a photo so you can see the type of cap I'm looking to create.

Thanks so much!


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my design but it belongs to Coats and Clark.

Go to Ravelry - search knitlogical - look through my portfolio and click to download as far as I am aware that.s all you have to do. If not PM me.


----------



## Craftybear (Jan 23, 2011)

love the pattern, thanks for sharing




KnitLogical said:


> This is my design but it belongs to Coats and Clark.
> 
> Go to Ravelry - search knitlogical - look through my portfolio and click to download as far as I am aware that.s all you have to do. If not PM me.


----------



## elaine (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Hats-Gloves-Scarves/Cable-Newsboy-Cap-Knitting-Pattern-from-Red-Heart

http://mjcrochet.com/newsboycap/newsboycap.html

Just a couple of hats. Good luck.


----------



## Absynthe (Feb 2, 2011)

I was reading your post this morning and then about 5 minutes ago was doing a search for a sweater for my new puppy and I came across this

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/WR1844.pdf

So lol I was supposed to find this I think ... anyway hope this helped <3


----------



## janj (Feb 2, 2011)

There are two patterns on redheart, but one has already been posted by elaine(the first one). There was another one very similar by Debbie Stoller. redheart.com/patterns/432
i haven't seen one exactly like the one in the pic though. Hope someone else can help more.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have found that Lion Brand.com has just about any pattern I look for, FREE. They also send a nice catalog twice a year. To all my new friends on this site, I'll just pass along the folowing. I print patterns sot hat I don't have to wonder where I saw one. I have accumulated so many that I now have 6 notebooks, organized into knitting and crocheting, looming, etc., then tabbed sheets for scarves, hats, baby, toys, etc. One is strictly for instructions and tutorials (same thing?) A friend stopped by and went thru my knit book for a cap and took home 3 copies. Met a lady from Missouri in a store who wanted a stocking cap pattern. I gave her my number and when she got back home, called to thank me for helping find just what she wanted.. Is this a great small world? No strangers in my life.


----------



## bgabe (Jan 28, 2011)

I found one from Red Heart on line. It was knitted from RED HEART ZOOMY. I knitted it from worsted weight for my granddaughter. I assume that you could go to the Red Heart website. It looks great.

BGabe


----------



## MartiBell (Feb 2, 2011)

I've looked a lot for these--best one I found is in Stitch 'N Bitch for knitting. Has a great "bill" with plastic canvas inside of it.

Enjoy!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Kittikatt..Try Lion Brand #80777..also, FaveCrafts.com Newsboy Cap. I haven't made either, just in my hat notebook. Hope it helps.


----------



## gailg291 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's one I like. Enjoy!


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I found one at the Knit Picks site, but not sure if it was free or if I paid for it. Really cute for young boys.


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi there

I am new to the site. I printed out this pattern but I have not completed it but it looks close to what you're looking for. Google -" Free Intermediate Knit Pattern - Newsboy Hat "
You don't need the quotation marks.


----------



## joanne30 (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't find that yarn listed on Red Heart's site. Is it new or very old?


----------



## janj (Feb 2, 2011)

The pattern that knitlogical designed now available on Coats and Clark really looked the closest to what you pictured. I was surprised. I down loaded it also. Jan


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi kittikatt60
There is a news cap pattern in the Creative Knitting Accessories with Style - Fall 2010 edition. You could also try Creativeknittingmagazine.com. The site may have the pattern.
Good luck. I hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I too was looking for a similiar hat but for a infant, would your pattern size small be small enough for lets say 3-6 month infant?


----------

